# AFI(Editing) vs ACCD(Broadcast Cinema)



## shushun (May 1, 2012)

Can anybody tell me the difference between two? And if I were to plan editing various forms of videos, should I go to AFI or ACCD?


----------



## weezinsuffy (May 3, 2012)

I wouldn't pay all that money at AFI to get an editing degree...


----------



## shushun (May 3, 2012)

Why do you say it is not worth the money? '-'


----------

